# 1/4 scale Wright Whirlwind J-5



## ninefinger (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well I've done it again. I have bought another set of castings for a 9 cylinder radial engine and I've barely started to build the one I have (1/6 P&W Wasp Jr.)

Anyways, wanted to let people know that these castings are still available - and the seller in Sweden is a pleasure to deal with. I have received my castings after paying on the 9th of November (that is 7 days international service! wow!)

The parts are now safely in my shop and will probably be packed away while I try and make some real progress on the Wasp (focus, focus, focus!!!!)

Here is a picture of what I received (9 head sets + 1 spare head set for setup / making a single cylinder something or other..)

Mike


----------



## CMS (Nov 16, 2011)

One of these days, one of these days, POW!!! I'm going to make a radial engine. Good luck on your build.


----------



## agmachado (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes!!!

I will be here watching your progress!!!

th_wwp

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2011)

Mike, I've had a set of these castings socked away for a few years now, trying to get the gumption to proceed. They are beautiful castings, and I've often thought if a person wanted to, it'd be a simple matter to make a 5 cylinder, a one cylinder, or maybe a V-twin, from these. In other words, castings for complex radials can be used in the creation of unique, simpler IC engines.

I'll be looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Cetoln (Dec 2, 2011)

Could you post the details on where to get this kit? The castings look great.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 4, 2011)

What castings are in the set? Sure is nice to have and extra set of head castings to setup on... just in case


----------



## ninefinger (Dec 4, 2011)

There are 9 sets plus one spare set.

9 for the actual build plus one for setup.

The casting set includes a head, a left and right rocker box and 2 rocker covers.  There is also a gear set available - 10 gears total but I figure I can cut gears when I eventually get around to building this one. Apparently there used to be more castings available. If you click on the photo of the engine in the website I list below it pops up a series of photos - some of them show the previously available castings, though most look as though they can be cnc'd easily enough.

The drawings are a free download from the site as well.

Here's a link to where I purchased these parts: http://www.olsryd.com/ click on the tab for 9 cyl at the top. Its all in Swedish but if you email Alf Olsson at the address listed on the page he is kind enough to reply in english - no need for google translate. 

Mike


----------



## Mosey (Dec 4, 2011)

Obviously that is a Photoshop imaginary engine, as it is not possible for humans to make anything that beautiful as a small model, right?
Wow,!


----------



## archer3d (Dec 14, 2011)

Mike would you be willing to tell us what the total cost was for this set with shipping and any duties.

thanks tom


----------



## ninefinger (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is the reply I received from Alf Olsson:

_What I have for the moment to the Wright engine is cylinderheads and set of gears. Those are the most importent parts for building the engine. All the other parts can be made and purchased.
Cylinderheads cost $180 and I usually send one extra for practice. It means 10 pieces.
The gearset 10 gears, cost $315.
Shippingcost is about $60.
_

For me I ordered just the heads and the shipping was $20 USD so my total landed cost was $200 USD (no duties or taxes were applied when I received them).

Mike


----------



## archer3d (Dec 15, 2011)

That is a very reasonable price, will have to keep that in mind. I have found that sometimes shipping here to Ontario can be expensive with duties.

thank you
tom


----------



## Niceonetidy (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello,

I have also bought a set of these castings, I wonder if anyone on here has the rear blower and gearbox casting spare they would sell please?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 20, 2012)

Niceonetidy:
Please advance and be recognized friend Post a thread in the welcome area tell us a bit about your self your home shop and your interest in model engine building.
tin


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 3, 2014)

Swede said:


> Mike, I've had a set of these castings socked away for a few years now, trying to get the gumption to proceed. They are beautiful castings, and I've often thought if a person wanted to, it'd be a simple matter to make a 5 cylinder, a one cylinder, or maybe a V-twin, from these. In other words, castings for complex radials can be used in the creation of unique, simpler IC engines.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to your progress.



Would anyone have a current e mail for the castings mentioned?
The given info seems to be a broken link
His web sit contact address is perhaps " kaput !"

Would anyone that has castings wish to sell then ?  If so,  I am a serious buyer
[email protected].  Or.     [email protected]
Thanks.   Joebiplane


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a set that I would sell, it includes the bearings, cam rings etc. I could post a photo of the parts on here.  Also a cast iron bar for the cylinders . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 4, 2014)

[QUOTE).  Niceonetidy	 I have a set that I would sell, it includes the bearings, cam rings etc. I could post a photo of the parts on here. Also a cast iron bar for the cylinders . . . . . . . . . . .

I am very interested !   Please send photos and details to
[email protected]
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 5, 2014)

Here are some images of the castings and bearings I have, also the machined cam ring with integral gear and bearings already fitted by Jan.  I also have 4 or five sets of American Hit N miss castings that I may sell including a Holt Engine set. Ideal for someone in the UK that would like to build them.  There are 10 off Alully head and rocker sets . . 

PM me for full details . . . 

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## petertha (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like the same casting set as this build recently initiated by Paz?

http://homepage2.nifty.com/modelicengine/j5140402.html

http://homepage2.nifty.com/modelicengine/index.htm


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 6, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> Niceonetidy:
> Please advance and be recognized friend Post a thread in the welcome area tell us a bit about your self your home shop and your interest in model engine building.
> tin



I have been a member in this site for over three years now. And have posted articles, and a build diary for my monitor engine,


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 6, 2014)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=19977&highlight=Baker+ball+hopper

Is the link to my build . . . .


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 6, 2014)

My latest project, a full size steam tractor I completed this year,

http://youtu.be/tCWbCbGbMvE

Enjoy,


----------



## Niceonetidy (Dec 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/77ucud91Nj0


----------

